# WBGH-HD (Binghamton,NY)



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

Noticed WBGH-HD has appeared on my Zenith DTT901 earlier this morning (subchannel 34-2)

Have no idea if it's in 480i or 780p that i heard from someone at AVS Forum.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

It's in 720p and as of today is available on the D* HR2x series of DVRs. Even though it's 720p instead of NBC's native 1080i, I must admit it looks pretty good so far.


----------

